# porter cable 4210 or 4212?



## jalsuarez (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm a novice woodworker and want to start dovetailing. I saw on eBay a PC 4210 & a 4212 for about the same price. which one would you guys recommend? I'm leaning towards the 4212, but would appreciate your expert opinions. Thank you!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jorge,
They are the same dovetail jig. The only difference is the 4212 has another template for through dovetails that the 4210 doesn't have. The 4212 should have templates for through dovetails, box joints, half-blind dovetails & more. I would get the 4212 since it has an added template that you would not have to buy later. The 4210 has a template for half-blind, rabbeted half-blind and sliding dovetails. Same price or close get the 4212.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Jorge, I'm novice as well as cheap  With that said I got the 4216 which is the 4212 which also has the mini dovetail and box joint templates that you will probably like.

Amazon has the 4210 for $119 shipped the 4212 for $149 shipped and the 4216 $179 shipped http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D551236&field-keywords=PC+Dovetail+Jig+4216&x=10&y=12

I know there are several less expensive dovetail jigs than PC's but I am happy with their set up and the results. For convienience you will want to have 2 routers to save yourself time and agravation changing and setting heights of bits.

Good luck and be safe


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I have the 4216 with all the templates & I'm very happy with the jig. Like Jim say's having dedicated routers saves time if you plan on using it often. The half-blinds only use one bit & once it is set you do not have to reset it even for different thicknesses. I have a pc690 dedicated & always setup for these. The through-dovetails use two bits & you would have to switch them out if you only have one router.


----------



## jalsuarez (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you for all the great advice. Unfortunately, I was too late and outbid to get either one. Now instead I got as a present the HF jig. I'm going to rework it some to get it semi right (been reading the posts on the subject), and after I get proficient at dovetailing,I'll get the PC. Again, thank you all.


----------

